# flat stools and IBS



## scaredmom (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, new here. Looking for some re-assurance. 42 year old female. Have had stomach problems my entire life but never tested or diagnosed with anything. Last three months seems like I have been constantly sick, gassy, bloated, feel full very easily. Certain foods making this worse....onions, red wine, chocolate, cheese, mayo. Two weeks ago started with very loose stools, then some anal leakage (sorry), then flat, ribbon like stools. Have had flat stools for about 10 days now, no evidence of bleeding. Initial exam revealed many internal hemmeroids. Colonoscopy set up for this Wednesday. I am not afraid of the procedure, but am terrified of the results. Doc said that internal hemmeriods unlikely to cause flattening of the stool, but the internet suggests that it could be a possibility. I have been nauseaus the past few days with right lower abdomen pain and feeling of incomplete evacuation. Please, if anyone else has experienced these symptoms, I would love to hear from you because, at this point, I am terrified that it is cancer or something. Thanks, I appreciate any response.


----------



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

Are you taking any laxatives and/or fiber supplements?I ask this because many laxatives and produce soft stools that can look flat and like shredded paper.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi. I can't really offer you any advice about the flat stools as I suffer with daily diarrhoea. I'm terrified as well as I have to have a sigmoidoscopy in three weeks and I am terrified about the procedure and what they might find. I hope it helps you a little bit to know that there is someone else out there worrying as well.Claire


----------



## Patrick70 (Oct 15, 2007)

Trust me I know it is easier said than done - but I wouldn't worry much about flat stools.Firstly for a tumor to cause flattened stools it would have to be pretty advanced - and it isn't like it goes from no tumor to a huge tumor causing obstruction 10 days later.Secondly, you are at very low risk of rectal or colon cancer because of age - it happens mostly to people > 50 years of age (unless there is a family history - which can increase the risk).Thirdly, there are many other much more common reasons for having flattened stool - and I am taking from Kathleen posts here but if things are moving too fast (diarrhea) the stool doesn't have enough time to form into the usually bulky rounded shape. Also if things are moving too slow (constipation) - so much of the water is removed from the stool it often can be flatted. And I suspect too that sometimes if straining a lot - the sphinter doesn't relax enough to properly release the rounded shaped stool - but this is just a thought of my own.I have flattened stool often - and have been checked - no obstructions, no tumors, no cancer.I think weird shapped stool (included ribbon stool) is very common among IBS people. If you do a search you will see this topic come up often.


----------



## scaredmom (Nov 24, 2007)

Patrick,Thank you so much for your reply...it really does help to know that there are others out there who experience the same thing. I am having a colonoscopy tomorrow and am thinking that I may be told that it is IBS as I have never been diagnosed but have always had stomache "problems". I have been nauseaus since Friday and am hoping this goes away soon. Thanks again for your reply!


----------



## scaredmom (Nov 24, 2007)

To Sparrow......What an angel you are!!!! Thank you so much for your genuine concern!! You must be a very special lady!! I am having the colonoscopy tomorrow and hoping for the best!!! Praying is more like it!!! I will update as soon as possible!!! Thank you again.....DF


----------

